# What do you guys think of this Design?



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Been working on a new T-shirt design for Dale and I came up with this. I did a quick sketch and actually liked the way the "sketching" looked....I'll probably work on a clean color copy as well. Any thoughts or suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

I like it , great work


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! Love it. You have some reel talent(pun intended). Seriously, that is an awesome design and I would buy that t-shirt.


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

Love the design. An alternative to "Chew on this" could be "Bite Me!"


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

jpack...I was thinking that as well...might be an alternative design on a shirt.


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

Where do I buy the shirt,lol. Nice design, it's a keeper


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I like it... I've caught a lot of fish on wileys... Most of my biggest ones


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

:BMuskieJim caught his first musky on one of my jointed Muskie Killers(perch) at St. Clair. -And he's been hooked ever since!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is the clean version....which one would you prefer on a shirt???


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks great!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I think I like the sketch version better. I really like the lettering on that one much better. They're both really cool!!!!


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

I would buy 'em both! The clean one would be an awesome boat/truck sticker! I would like either on a shirt! Nice design, can't wait 'til they are for sale. -Gabe


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Wiley's are one of my favorites and will always be close to my heart (1st musky!). 

Now, if only I could pick apart Paul's brain for the depth charts


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Pick away Jim!


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

I almost forgot!!!!! Jim's girlfriend ALSO caught her first musky on a frog colored 7" Headshaker from my boat at Leesville this past July!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Is it just a coincidence that they both caught their first ski's on Wiley's from my boat?? I think not!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Very cool design. You've got skills!
Cliff
www.alleycatlures.com


----------



## sjastrz (Jan 31, 2009)

both designs look great but i think the first one looks a little better


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I like the lettering and the angle of the lure in the sketch better. Awesome.


----------



## Imfowl55 (Dec 24, 2005)

both are cool but i like the sketch better, nice job!


----------



## bassbait (Jun 1, 2008)

i like the first one but man great work can i get a few of thoose for the store !!!!! oh yeah and some baits too lol


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

I would buy one. my first ski was caught a wiley box is full af them. I buy all mine at the Karens shop, this is not a commercial, but I do aprove this message.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Thumbs up :good: on both! I'd buy either design on a shirt, but would probably prefer the sketch version. Also like the text font on the sketch a little better.

Have to agree with 1Roof on using the clean version for a truck or boat decal.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions guys...I still have this design in my puter program so it can certainly be modified any way.


----------



## V-dog (Jan 17, 2008)

its all so un-original , I just have to laugh!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

V-dog, why do you think that? Paul designed these himself, so they're about as original as they come. Also, wiley's are the benchmark (in my opinion) in trolling lures. I've caught a lot of fish on them.

Maybe you should rack up a little more than 13 posts before you start making uneducated comments.

I also found it humorous that in your past posts, there's one labeled "Milton Beast" with about a 40 inch fish. Hahahaha....beast all right! You said it was 50 pounds! That's damn near the state record!


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

40 " fish that weighs 50 lbs? I've been hunting ski's on St Clair for the better part of 20 yrs and have never seen a fish like that. Lol. Nice "fish story". Also, very uncool to bag on the guys t-shirt design when it doesn't appear that you have much to bring to the party.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the graphics are sweet! I would have bought either and had I known that I couldn't buy the lures online I would have bought as many as I could yesterday. Great work! I just don't understand people who try and tear down someones hard work even if it reminds him of something he saw! But just think he's gotta live with himself everyday. We just have to read his 13 posts


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I like either design, but especially like the lettering on the sketch. Maybe the real person who caught the ski he was holding told him it was a 50lber... Either way, jealousy is a real witch... If you can't buy them online, do you just have to try and find them at a bait shop? Can anyone out there tell me where to get a few?


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

The only store I know of that keeps them in stock is Buckeye Outdoors near Buckeye Lake. Everytime I go to Leesville I make a stop at Buckeye Outdoors and I can pretty much count on dropping $20 on Wiley before I leave.

You can also get them online from Jackson Lures - http://www.jacksonlures.com/Commerce2/Wiley.htm


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I like the sketch also. I would love to have both a shirt and sticker of that. As far as Wileys, I won't be on a boat w/o mine. I am trying the Kowalskis for the first time this year and looking forward to getting them wet!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Karran's Shop out in Geneva, Oh always has TONS of Wiley's in stock. It's located on Rt. 84 off of 534. Just take Rt.90 E until you get to 534, then make a left off the freeway. You'll run right into 84, make a right, you're there.


----------



## V-dog (Jan 17, 2008)

the graphics are nice but the slogan needs work. anybody can come up with "chew on this" or "bite me" Like those people who drive around with "no fear" on their trucks or calvin pissing on a truck logo... not very original. people are like cattle... just following the herd.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

If you want a good place to find Wileys online....go to www.muskiethrills.com they have the best selection of lures and some custom colors as well. You can also get great trolling leaders there reasonable too.

As for the design, I was asking for opinions as I said before...this is NOT a finalized design by any means. Therefore, I appreciate ALL the responses. Should help me come up with a good concrete final design. Thanks guys!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. Everywhere you mentioned is a haul for me so i'm gonna look on the inter-web. BiteMe- I have my boat at Leesville, maybe you cam PM me whenever you are planning on making it out and I'll have ya pick me up one or two...


----------

